# Flu



## bfogg (Dec 22, 2009)

I came down with the flu Sat morning.I had a headache like I have never had before. My temperature got up to 104 and my daughter dragged me off to emergency room. Had lots of I.V's and gave me morphine. I asked the dr for a note so I could go back to work Monday he laughed at me and said you won't be going anywhere for a week!

I figured he was being funny. Well it's Tuesday and I can barely drag myself out of bed....this is unbelievable! I always considered myself a tough old yankee, well the H1N1 is bad people. Don't mess around with it. He told me this is going to knock you on your butt lady. Darn I hate it when their right.

It sure did!

I hope you all have a healthy holiday and avoid this crap!

Bonnie


----------



## Leeana (Dec 22, 2009)

As you know Bonnie, A few weeks back I was sick.

I had the Flu .... then came down with Sinusitis ontop of that. Then, the Stomach Flu (nothing really related to the flu, something I picked up at work) just a week after that. November was a long month...


----------



## Miniv (Dec 22, 2009)

Awww Bon...........Don't mess with it. Let yourself go or you'll just prolong the agony..........

Merry Aching Christmas.......


----------



## Roxy's Run (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Bonnie! I sure hope you are feeling better. I am so glad that you went to the doctor to get checked. On Saturday, Dec. 12, I woke up at 6 am with stomach cramps which progressed into what I thought was the stomach flu - stomach pain, vomiting, diarhea, sweats, etc. Well, as the day progressed, I was getting worse and worse and developed a severe pain in the upper abdomen and hurt all over. My Landlord took me to the Emergency Room where I was told the last thing I would ever think of - I was having a HEART ATTACK!!




Long story short, I was treated with all sorts of IV's and pills and I had a clot in the lower right of my heart which they were able to break up and I spent 3 days at Deborah Heart and Lung Center. I am ok and go back for my follow up appt tomorrow. I am on three weeks of rest. But please, everyone, especially women, with the H1N1 going around I know it is easy to think that your symptoms are the flu, but it may not be. Please go get checked. I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!!!

Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## horsefeather (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh Bon,

I am SO sorry you are sick!! I'm fairly certain I know what kind of patient you would be












:arg! However, please take care of yourself. That stuff is nothing to mess with. I wish I was closer, well, actually, I wish YOU were closer, I'd come take care of you!! Try to sleep. That's what I do when I'm sick. I'd say Merry Christmas, but You probably don't feel like hearing that.

Love ya,


----------



## Katiean (Dec 22, 2009)

Roxy's Run said:


> Hi Bonnie! I sure hope you are feeling better. I am so glad that you went to the doctor to get checked. On Saturday, Dec. 12, I woke up at 6 am with stomach cramps which progressed into what I thought was the stomach flu - stomach pain, vomiting, diarhea, sweats, etc. Well, as the day progressed, I was getting worse and worse and developed a severe pain in the upper abdomen and hurt all over. My Landlord took me to the Emergency Room where I was told the last thing I would ever think of - I was having a HEART ATTACK!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea a heart attack could manifest it's self in that manor. But then, My Dad only got a bit dizzy and that was his heart attack.


----------



## Roxy's Run (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, Katiean, I was so suprised when the doctor said Heart Attack. I never imagined one would feel like that with those kinds of symptoms. Bonnie, I didn't mean to hi-jack your post or anything like that, I truly hope you feel better soon and please be sure to get your rest. I just wanted to pass on my experience so that if it helps someone else who would think their symptoms are from the flu when it could be something totally different. That is why I was so happy to read that you went and saw a doctor. ((((HUGS))))

Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## Mona (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope you're soon feeling better Bonnie. Merry Christmas!


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bonnie,

Listen to your dr!! I just got over the flu and it took me 10 days to feel back to normal. The only thing I did was morning chores and my kids did night!! Those morning chores was feeding one pen of horses and the throwing corn out for the chickens!! That was all I could do. I was told to take it easy and not overdue or I would end up in the hospital!!!! So take it easy!!

Good Luck!!! Hope you feel better soon!!

Heidi


----------



## bfogg (Dec 23, 2009)

Good morning.

Wow Linda, thank you for posting your story, you may have saved peoples lives by posting your story!!!!!

I am feeling much much better but with just a little exertion I start to sweat,so have had to cut back on my plans a little.

Stay well everyone and heed Lindas advice as well.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Reble (Dec 23, 2009)

bfogg said:


> I came down with the flu Sat morning.I had a headache like I have never had before. My temperature got up to 104 and my daughter dragged me off to emergency room. Had lots of I.V's and gave me morphine. I asked the dr for a note so I could go back to work Monday he laughed at me and said you won't be going anywhere for a week!I figured he was being funny. Well it's Tuesday and I can barely drag myself out of bed....this is unbelievable! I always considered myself a tough old yankee, well the H1N1 is bad people. Don't mess around with it. He told me this is going to knock you on your butt lady. Darn I hate it when their right.
> 
> It sure did!
> 
> ...


I know how you must be feeling, I had the high temp, and all the rest of the nasty symptoms for the flu, emergency Dr. put me on an inhaler or puffer now, trying to get rid of the tightness in my chest.

Going back to the Dr.'s after the new year. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry you got hit with that, it sounds horrible



I'm glad you are feeling better. And yes, the heart attack story in unreal! I'm glad everyone is getting better. Merry Christmas to you all!


----------

